# TRCA Tournament



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey folks, 
We decided to do a January Tournament on Lake Houston. It will be next Saturday the 23rd, from 7am to 3pm. There will be a mandatory meeting at 6:45am held at the 1960 marina. All rules and regulations are the same as always. If you have any questions just ask, pm me, or check out our Facebook page TRCA. 

Red


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Since you guys will be fishing a lake, trapperjon and I stand a chance.
So we will be there, and we are looking forward to it!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Since you guys will be fishing a lake, trapperjon and I stand a chance.
> So we will be there, and we are looking forward to it!


I may have to join ya'll , close to home but never fish it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Man... wish I would have seen this earlier good luck guys


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*Team Red-Fin warming up on the home lake.*

Monday of this week on Livingston trapperjon and I whacked em good.

The fish went on a frenzy and in less than an hour we landed nine from 7# to 27.5#. Several double hooks ups. All pale blue cats from the muddy and deep water.
We would drift through a school and all four rods would dance the cat fish tango.
Two of the cats were 11# a piece, and two were 14# and some change a piece.
All caught on cut bait in 40' of water. All released and no effort was need to get them to swim off great despite the deep cold water.

I heard from lx22f/c and he said that the cat fish guides he keeps up with, some out of state, all had banner days the same day.
The moon was underfoot for the time slot we had such a blitz of action. For those who believe, the moon underfoot around 9:00 to 11;00 am makes for some great morning fishing.

Saturday for the tourney it will be underfoot around noon, should make for some good fishing right before weigh in.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Look fwd to having ya'll join us shadslinger! Dbullard you should get in on the fun to. And anybody else we would be glad to have you. We are sitting at 7 teams as of now. O and btw there is a crappie tourny and a bass tournament going on at lake Houston Saturday ,so you all may want to show up a little earlier then usual to get on the water in time.


Red


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Rivercat1860 said:


> Look fwd to having ya'll join us shadslinger! Dbullard you should get in on the fun to. And anybody else we would be glad to have you. We are sitting at 7 teams as of now. O and btw there is a crappie tourny and a bass tournament going on at lake Houston Saturday ,so you all may want to show up a little earlier then usual to get on the water in time.
> 
> Red


 Sounds good Red, I plan on being there . It is going to be a little cool and post front conditions but at least there will be some wind.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Hope all have fun, I fly out Monday so I don't believe I can squeeze this one in dadnabit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks ramrod1, have safe travels and hopefully you can join us on the next one.

Red


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck to all participants this morning. Wish I could be there. 
Lots of good fishermen in this one, look forward to results.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> *Good luck to all participants this morning.* Wish I could be there.
> *Lots of good fishermen in this one, look forward to results.*


I was just thinking the same, but probably not mad enough at 'em to be there.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

can't wait to see the results either!!!!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Rivercat1860 said:


> Thanks ramrod1, have safe travels and hopefully you can join us on the next one.
> 
> Red


Thanks!
Now post up the results!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How did 2Coolers do?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard Dbullard and his son Nick took it all


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats to team hydra sport (dBullard)for taking first place and big fish, they had a big fish at 18.5 lbs and a total weight of 22.6 lbs! We had 8 teams participate, so we had a second place winner of team Jones with a total weight of 16.6 lbs. We got to meet some great 2coolers and hope to see them again! Thanks to all who came out! 

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

First place!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Second place.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats looks like a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Red for putting on a good tournament.
We enjoyed metting some good people and look forward to the next one.
Post front conditions made for some tough fishing.
Not many bites , we were lucky to get two or three good bites and put two in the live well.
Thanks again.
Dewayne


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Many thanks to the TRCA for putting on a fine tournament! Team Red-Fin, trapperjon and myself, had a great time, and since we lost I was happy to see Nick and Dewayne take the top place. 
A fine bunch of folks and we hope to make it to more of their tournaments.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just curious Dewayne, you have got your bluff in on Nick already, right?


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

I had a great time fishing! Glad we were able to get out and compete.
Thanks to my dad for driving the boat and getting us to the fish.

Thanks ya'll for hosting, we look forward to doing it again

-Nick


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job guys. Congrats to the dbullard's on the win. Some pretty tough competition and tough weather conditions for sure. What a fine young man and fisherman Nick has turned out to be.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!!
Looks like a great turn out and tough competition, congratulations to the winners!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations Nick! 
It was definitely a tough day fishing with just a handful of light bites. 
Looking forward to the next next one! Good time put on by some nice fellas.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. But the pleasure was all ours, its always nice to meet other fishermen and women like ya'll! We had a great time even though it was a slow day of fishing.

Red


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats DB and Nick! Great win


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Any idea when and where the next tournament will be?

Haven't fished one yet. Looks like a good time.


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

saw this to late or i would have been in


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great report guys !! Glad to see Shadslingers reference to the moon right underfoot. I have used that as a timing on the bite for years and often have people ( my wife mostly) pick at me about it. Directly overhead or directly under foot has always been my peak time on the increasing full moon.


----------

